

Ask HN: Does anybody know any programming language development community? - efferifick

I am looking for something analogous to osdev.org but for programming language development.
======
Turing_Machine
It's a blog, rather than a wiki, but [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/) is probably worth following
for anyone interested in programming languages.

------
mindcrime
There's a "Compilers" Stack Exchange site proposal on Area 51. If it makes it
to live status, it might be useful to you.

[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/66925/compilers](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/66925/compilers)

